# A few pics from this morning's Larz Anderson swap



## dfa242 (Aug 10, 2013)

I could only stay for a few minutes but here are a few shots from today's swap.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 10, 2013)

Found a couple of goodies too - hadn't seen an Excelsior tank like this one before.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Found a couple of goodies too - hadn't seen an Excelsior tank like this one before.
> 
> View attachment 108336View attachment 108337View attachment 108338





Neither have I, I'd love to see what that bike looks like.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 10, 2013)

Just found a discussion about the same tank - interesting.

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=22744


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2013)

So its basically a zep tank and excelsior is the name of the hardware store that sold it, nothing to do with Schwinn.  Still a nice addition to your tank collection.  Was there a good turnout for the show?


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 10, 2013)

Yup, that sounds about right - and I like those fastback frames so who knows, one may turn up some time.  

Yes, it looked like there was going to be an excellent turnout as they were still arriving when I left.  And it was shaping up to be a beautiful day too, after that continuous deluge we had yesterday.  I hated to leave but had to meet someone back at the shop at 10:30 - almost turned around to go back to the show but life happens on Saturday mornings.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Aug 10, 2013)

Someone was trying to buy the tank off my Rollfast today and we discussed how tanks seldom come up for sale. An hour later the person you bought the tank off came to my spot and said to my suprise that he just sold a tank like the one on my bike...I guess we now know to who! If you are looking to flip the tank I can put you in touch with the guy who is looking as Im sure he will be at Dudley next weekend.

It ended up being a great turnout and an even greater day weather wise. A lot of vendors and buyers trickled in throughout the morning which made it so there was constantly new stuff to see and always new potential buyers. I actually ended up doing well selling towards the end of the show and Tom (Tanksalot) went on a buying spree late when things were getting blown out. All and all it was an awesome day and definitely a step up from the last couple of years there.
-Brian


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> All and all it was an awesome day and definitely a step up from the last couple of years there.
> -Brian




That's good to know, I went a few years back and had a miserable experience. At the end of the day after paying the entry fee and gas I was in the red, so I basically ended up paying to give away some parts.  I didn't find anything good to buy either.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> If you are looking to flip the tank I can put you in touch with the guy who is looking as Im sure he will be at Dudley next weekend.




Hey Bri - Good to see you again yesterday.  If the guy really needs it for a project I'll let him have it - otherwise I'm gonna' hold onto it for a while.  I'll see you next week in Dudley.

Cheers,
Dean


----------

